# Constipation cure...??



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Someone is asking me what to feed a dog who is constipated.

......I haven't dealt with that problem....any suggestions???


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Mixed veggies!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I hear that pumpkin works both for the runs and any blockages. It's like the miracle food for dogs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Johita said:


> I hear that pumpkin works both for the runs and any blockages. It's like the miracle food for dogs.


I was going to say the same thing, Edith! Recently, someone posted that squash is good for constipation, too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, thanks! I'll give her a call and act like I know this stuff...:blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Pat, pumpkin (pure pumpkin) is good for constipation and diarhea. Works for both. The one time Alex was constipated I fed him pumpkin with a teaspoon right in his mouth, straight from the can.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I give Ollie Organic Pumpkin from time to time. Just make sure they realize there is a difference between pumpkin and pumpkin pie filling!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Peas also work really well!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would give small bites of dates---esp. if it is a delayed case! Be sure & remove the pit.
Hoping for a happy ending! :HistericalSmiley: pun intended.


----------

